# Auxiliary heat keeps coming on!



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Is your outdoor unit running.
Check the breakers if its not.


----------



## JoshK (Dec 15, 2008)

yea it is running, I flipped the breakers last night. it is unseasonable warm lately so i had to crank up the heat even higher to get the aux to turn on. the temp inside the house was 70 i was able to push it up to 74/75 that is when the aux kicked in.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Could be a couple things.
Good chance its a little low on refrigerant.
Could also be a dirty indoor coil causing a safety to shut the heat pump off at times.

Time to have a tech check it.


----------



## JoshK (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I am a very handy person but my only downfall is HVAC argh. oh well time to call in the the professionals.


----------

